# Gander Hilliard.....huh?



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't remember the last time I was in there, but it could not have been that long ago. Talk about a much needed update. I literally felt like I was in the wrong place when I stepped inside.

This isn't to say their selection is any better. It sure looks a lot better. It seems fishing has taken a back seat to the firearms. It would have been better to get rid of all the useless apparel. I mean c'mon, how many people hit the woods in a $60 shirt, $50 shorts, etc.?


----------



## Bronzeyak (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice update but like you said firearms must be selling. I thought fishing section and archery are a little thin.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks better but I agree the fishing section seems small.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Dicks in Dublin shrank their fishing section as well... And Cabelas stinks too! We need an OGFer to run these places so they actually have what we need on the darn shelves. I hate online shopping but it's to the point where I feel like it's the only place to get what I want any more... Sorry end rant...


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> Dicks in Dublin shrank their fishing section as well... And Cabelas stinks too! We need an OGFer to run these places so they actually have what we need on the darn shelves. I hate online shopping but it's to the point where I feel like it's the only place to get what I want any more... Sorry end rant...


Yeah it is difficult. I drove all over Columbus looking for some Stren Magnathin in 10 lb test and couldn't find it anywhere. Ended up ordering it on Amazon and won't have it here before I head out again tomorrow. Kind of annoying.


----------



## shermcue (May 2, 2013)

Gander sells more guns than cabela'a and Bass Pro put together....so, maybe, the other dept's aren't kept up like we would like to be.....?????


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Fin Feather Fur in Ashland is where its at.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> Dicks in Dublin shrank their fishing section as well... And Cabelas stinks too! We need an OGFer to run these places so they actually have what we need on the darn shelves. I hate online shopping but it's to the point where I feel like it's the only place to get what I want any more... Sorry end rant...


The Dick's in Easton is the same, their fishing selection at there new store is maybe a quarter the size of the old store. I'm hoping that's because of the field and stream store being put in next door.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

kparrott154 said:


> I'm hoping that's because of the field and stream store being put in next door.
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes, I'm excited to see this store open and see what they have to offer. I too have found the selections lacking at the current stores. I ran to 2 different dicks, gander, and finally cabela's the other day when I was trying to hunt down a particular lure.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

I was just in gander the other day and I agree the selection of fishing lures and tackle is very much lacking in diversity and quantity. I like what they did to the store and all, but now its like there are more soft plastics than anything else, and they are very weak on diverse fishing lures. Like they have quite a few of your typical bass type lures, but not much in way of specific lures for other species.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Llew96 said:


> Yes, I'm excited to see this store open and see what they have to offer. I too have found the selections lacking at the current stores. I ran to 2 different dicks, gander, and finally cabela's the other day when I was trying to hunt down a particular lure.



I wonder what lure that was


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> I wonder what lure that was


You don't have to wonder, you KNOW!! lol 
btw, still not even a bite on that one yet, but I haven't had a prime opportunity to use too much. I really want to get out in the water this week, we'll see what happens.


----------



## charlie lowe (Sep 6, 2012)

Instead of running around go to Buckeye Outdoors in Heath OH. This is the end of their buying season but they have a hole lot more than anyone right now.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

charlie lowe said:


> Instead of running around go to Buckeye Outdoors in Heath OH. This is the end of their buying season but they have a hole lot more than anyone right now.


If I were to make that kind of trek I would just go down to Bass Pro in cinci.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Fin Feather Fur in Ashland is where its at.


Very true. Huge selection. Love going there


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> I don't remember the last time I was in there, but it could not have been that long ago. Talk about a much needed update. I literally felt like I was in the wrong place when I stepped inside.
> 
> This isn't to say their selection is any better. It sure looks a lot better. It seems fishing has taken a back seat to the firearms. It would have been better to get rid of all the useless apparel. I mean c'mon, how many people hit the woods in a $60 shirt, $50 shorts, etc.?


I won't lie to you, all I wear is Under Armour. I hit the everything in my Under armour. I've been wearing it for almost 3 years and *haven't retired a single piece of clothing made the company*.


Yeah dude, it's worth it. The materials keep your body temperature more stable in the summer and winter. I highly recommend trying long sleeved heat gear for fishing and long sleeved cold gear for hunting.

You will not regret it.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hopefully the new Vance Outdoors in obetz will be a lot like Buckeye Outdoors...and have the fishing gear local anglers need.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, fin, feather, and fur can come to Columbus with a half of the fishing dept in Ashland, and blow the competition away.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mushijobah said:


> Hopefully the new Vance Outdoors in obetz will be a lot like Buckeye Outdoors...and have the fishing gear local anglers need.


Was just talking about this with my retired dad. He's trying to get a job there. Any word yet on when they are opening?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

kparrott154 said:


> The Dick's in Easton is the same, their fishing selection at there new store is maybe a quarter the size of the old store. I'm hoping that's because of the field and stream store being put in next door.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


When is the Field and Stream store supposed to open?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> When is the Field and Stream store supposed to open?


I don't know but they make the worst inline spinner of all time and their magazine anymore is 9/10's "field"...


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

It is my understanding that the Field & Stream brand (and now store) owned by Dick's is in no way affiliated with the Field & Stream magazine. 

Otherwise, I was in Harrisburg Pennsylvania this past weekend, home to the 2nd largest Bass Pro Shops in the country. It was so great I went two days in a row. The fishing section alone there makes Cabela's Columbus look like a Mom & Pop store. Even with all of the other stores here/coming, it is my contention BPS would be successful in this market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ftw112 said:


> It is my understanding that the Field & Stream brand (and now store) owned by Dick's is in no way affiliated with the Field & Stream magazine.
> 
> Otherwise, I was in Harrisburg Pennsylvania this past weekend, home to the 2nd largest Bass Pro Shops in the country. It was so great I went two days in a row. The fishing section alone there makes Cabela's Columbus look like a Mom & Pop store. Even with all of the other stores here/coming, it is my contention BPS would be successful in this market.
> 
> ...


No kidding? Wow. The fishing section at our Cabela's is inexcusably bad. It's cramped and more often than not they don't have what I'm looking for, which shouldn't happen in a big outdoor store. And I also know, from my own experience working in retail, that only poorly trained and unknowledgable sales associates walk past customers while pretending not to see them...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> only poorly trained and unknowledgable sales associates walk past customers while pretending not to see them...


You have that happen to you too? I had to chase a guy around 3 aisles once before I could get him to stop and help me find the tool I was looking for.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Try calling R&R bait shop down there on Front Street before going out.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, R & R is a nice little place, but out of the way. Have been very impressed with the BPSs that I've been to. They definitely look to serve the fishermen. I have also been to some quality cabellas, but not the one here in town. Have also had bad experience with the help. When you do get their attention, they act like they are authorities on the subject of fishing. When they don't know the answer to your question, they like to 'wing it'. We know better.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> When is the Field and Stream store supposed to open?


A young employee of Dick's Easton told me they are shooting for a Labor Day weekend opening. I think the original date was in October.

He also said Field and Stream will carry high end fishing gear. As an example, he said they will carry St. Croix rods in all the models above the Mojo Bass that Dick's stocks. 

Dick's high end Shimano baitcaster is the new Curado I. Field and Stream will carry all the baitcasters Shimano manufactures above this price point.

He claims the place is going to be the bees knees for tackle junkies.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

The Dispatch says Field and Stream is now hiring for a Sept. 5th opening.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Well the F&S store sounds like it could be pretty cool. Not so great for the checkbook tho. I was so looking forward to Cabelas when it was announced and after going opening week I think I've only gone once to walk around and shop. Otherwise I buy online and pick up in the store.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I can't wait for the new BPS to open down in Cinci. It is supposed to be as big or bigger than the original and in a much nicer (for now) area. 

If I'm stocking up, I just drive down to BPS. By the time you drive all over town looking for an item, chances are that you'll go down there and find everything you need.

I do hope the new BPS has a better salt water selection. I know this is Ohio, but a lot of people in Ohio travel to the salt water for fishing. An aisle of just the basics would be great. It isn't like most cat guys don't use a lot of saltwater gear for cats.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Dana.Birrell said:


> I won't lie to you, all I wear is Under Armour. I hit the everything in my Under armour. I've been wearing it for almost 3 years and *haven't retired a single piece of clothing made the company*.
> 
> 
> Yeah dude, it's worth it. The materials keep your body temperature more stable in the summer and winter. I highly recommend trying long sleeved heat gear for fishing and long sleeved cold gear for hunting.
> ...



Under Armor is acceptable. But if I stumble across you out catfishing in pastel colored Columbia apparel I will demand your man card


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> Under Armor is acceptable. But if I stumble across you out catfishing in pastel colored Columbia apparel I will demand your man card


I think the British considered painting their navy pastel pink during WWII to camouflage their ships on the water (and I'm pretty sure I'm not making that up)...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Well the F&S store sounds like it could be pretty cool. Not so great for the checkbook tho. I was so looking forward to Cabelas when it was announced and after going opening week I think I've only gone once to walk around and shop. Otherwise I buy online and pick up in the store.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You can get a brand new Curado on *Ebay*, and the mailman will leave it at your door a few days later for *$149.79*: 

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Shimano-Curado-CU-200IHG-Baitcast-Reel-7-2-1-Right-H-Casting-200i-HG-/151351195799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233d3bf897"]New Shimano Curado CU 200IHG Baitcast Reel 7 2 1 Right H Casting 200i HG | eBay[/ame]

Or you can order *the same item* from *Cabelas* http://www.cabelas.com/product/SHIM...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03868002&rid=40 :

Merchandise Total: $179.99 
Shipping Charges: $16.95 
Taxes: $14.77 
Amount Due: *$211.71 *

You can pick it up and save the delivery, but then you are out for your gas, time, and that $12 bag of trail mix that your old lady likes. 

Oh yeah, don't forget to claim that Ebay purchase on your tax return at the end of the year...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Hopefully the new Vance Outdoors in obetz will be a lot like Buckeye Outdoors...and have the fishing gear local anglers need.


Oh man a buckeye outdoors in my back yard. Not good...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> You can get a brand new Curado on *Ebay*, and the mailman will leave it at your door a few days later for *$149.79*:
> 
> New Shimano Curado CU 200IHG Baitcast Reel 7 2 1 Right H Casting 200i HG | eBay
> 
> ...


...The trail mix and the five bags of soft plastics to add to the mountain of soft plastics you already don't use...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Deazl666 said:


> ...The trail mix and the five bags of soft plastics to add to the mountain of soft plastics you already don't use...


LOL, I was going to throw that detail in too, but I already felt like I was piling on...maybe a new Plano box too because you aren't sure you are satisfied with your tackle system. Don't forget to rummage through the bargain barrels for some crankbaits you'll forget you had and then wonder why you ever bought them in the first place.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> LOL, I was going to throw that detail in too, but I already felt like I was piling on...maybe a new Plano box too because you aren't sure you are satisfied with your tackle system. Don't forget to rummage through the bargain barrels for some crankbaits you'll forget you had and then wonder why you ever bought them in the first place.


lol, good, I'm not the only one that does this. Two days ago I decided to redo my whole plano box setup. Now I have 3 empty ones sitting on my shelf doing nothing.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Llew96 said:


> lol, good, I'm not the only one that does this. Two days ago I decided to redo my whole plano box setup. Now I have 3 empty ones sitting on my shelf doing nothing.


Don't worry, you'll forget why you changed it in the first place and go back to them next year.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> Under Armor is acceptable. But if I stumble across you out catfishing in pastel colored Columbia apparel I will demand your man card


Lol! Columbia apparel sucks. I actually go to Dick's and skim the clearance racks every few months (Especially early spring, my god early spring clearance shopping!) and get a few pairs of shorts and a few shirts for $10-15 each. This year since spring I've spent about $300 on my clothes, and I will spend another $200 late fall, and probably won't buy anything else until my jeans go out. (This could be at least 12 months)

I'll tell you, NOTHING is better than wearing a pair of UA shorts and a shirt out kayaking. I wear a pair of basketball shorts, a white UA shirt (with a dark long sleeved one for the evening hours) and even if I do fall in the water (or go for a manual swim) I dry off within 20 minutes and still stay comfortable in the evening hours.

On the other end of that, the early spring and late fall months, a UA Cold Gear long sleeve shirt will replace any sweater you think is the best ever sweater. They're thing, non restrictive and don't get in the way. 

My only suggestion; If you buy a UA hoodie, make sure the sleeves are your arm's length.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dana.Birrell said:


> I won't lie to you, all I wear is Under Armour. I hit the everything in my Under armour. I've been wearing it for almost 3 years and *haven't retired a single piece of clothing made the company*.
> 
> 
> Yeah dude, it's worth it. The materials keep your body temperature more stable in the summer and winter. I highly recommend trying long sleeved heat gear for fishing and long sleeved cold gear for hunting.
> ...


Alright what did i do wrong? I wore like a moisture wicing under armour shirt last year(fishing in about 20°) and an hour into my trip,took it off and gave it to my buddy. By the time the cold air got to the under shirt it was over,my skin started freazing...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Don't worry, you'll forget why you changed it in the first place and go back to them next year.


My storage system consists of the middle four drawers of our sideboard, which my wife purchased at great expense; eight Rubbermaid drawers (each about six inches deep) stacked in two columns of four in the corner of our landing upstairs, which is also where the 10 lesser-used of my 13 rod/reel combos live; two stream bags, one big and one not-as-big; our coffee table; and our dining table. I should also mention that my road bike sits in front of our fireplace and there's a pile of running shoes by our front door and that one our upstairs bedrooms houses all of my clothes while the other one is my fortress of solitude, or as my wife calls it, the p**n room...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The inside of the store is a definite improvement, the guns/ammo and assc are so overpriced its almost scary, I find most of the tackle I need there and the prices seem fair, as for the clothes I could care less.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> My storage system consists of the middle four drawers of our sideboard, which my wife purchased at great expense; eight Rubbermaid drawers (each about six inches deep) stacked in two columns of four in the corner of our landing upstairs, which is also where the 10 lesser-used of my 13 rod/reel combos live; two stream bags, one big and one not-as-big; our coffee table; and our dining table. I should also mention that my road bike sits in front of our fireplace and there's a pile of running shoes by our front door and that one our upstairs bedrooms houses all of my clothes while the other one is my fortress of solitude, or as my wife calls it, the p**n room...


You must be what they call a Diva!&#128081;. Lol!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> Dicks in Dublin shrank their fishing section as well... And Cabelas stinks too! We need an OGFer to run these places so they actually have what we need on the darn shelves. I hate online shopping but it's to the point where I feel like it's the only place to get what I want any more... Sorry end rant...


The store does not get to decide what the local demand is. Its up to a store buyer who lives 5 states over to decide what we need or want. Only mom and pop tackle shops can offer what we really want. The problem is that people want the cheapest prices. So instead of paying a little more for local knowledge and service they go to a big box store or order online. So this forces most small tackle shops to close thier doors. Then they rant about getting piss poor selection and service from the big box stores.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Alright what did i do wrong? I wore like a moisture wicing under armour shirt last year(fishing in about 20°) and an hour into my trip,took it off and gave it to my buddy. By the time the cold air got to the under shirt it was over,my skin started freazing...


That's odd, in the Winter, I wear a short sleeved compression heat gear shirt, under a long sleeved heat gear shirt with a cold gear shirt over the top

E: Was the shirt loose on you? Underarmour should fit flush.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

No it was on my skin,lol i was bummed that stuffs not cheap...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I shopped a lot at the Reynoldsburg Gander untill it changed to Gun World. Now since the Hillard Gander is out of my way I do buy a lot on line.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> No it was on my skin,lol i was bummed that stuffs not cheap...


Should have called Under Armour and said, "shirt sucks, want my money back"

I bet they would have refunded you too. That or made it up to you with more product.


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Should have called Under Armour and said, "shirt sucks, want my money back"
> 
> I bet they would have refunded you too. That or made it up to you with more product.


I can't speak much to their clothing as I've never owned any, but I bought a pair of Under Armour crosstrainer shoes a few years back. Felt good in the store and all, but worst pair of shoes I have ever owned. Barely lasted a year and the sides started busting out, the sole started coming apart. I'm someone who is still rocking 12 year old columbias and 4-5 year old asics. In my opinion the shoes were a POS


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Snyd said:


> I shopped a lot at the Reynoldsburg Gander untill it changed to Gun World. Now since the Hillard Gander is out of my way I do buy a lot on line.


They put their fishing section back in. It's not the best, but decent. They have a good selection of flicker shads, which seem to be the craze right now! And they're cheaper there than I've seen anywhere else.


----------



## FattyPatty (Jul 2, 2014)

Fin Feather and Fur - definitely the best!


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I've found the best lure selection upon Bass Pro's website. Sure the eight dollars for shipping will make you scream but they beat every store that I've ever been within. The "6 Pay" plan is also excellent if you're short upon cash.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

FattyPatty said:


> Fin Feather and Fur - definitely the best!



My opinion as well


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Went to Fisherman's Warehouse in groveport today for first time. I have to say, overall, was extremely underwhelmed. The selection was weak and the staff were not very friendly/helpful. They did not carry two of the things I was looking for. A fish gripper and Acme Kastmasters. On a positive, they did have a decently extensive muskie lure selection. 
IDK, i guess given their name, I would think they would have devoted more to fishing and less to hunting, as the hunting stuff took up half the building if not more and the hour I was there looking around, the only customers were fishing ones. Overall 2 out of 5 stars.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Llew96 said:


> Went to Fisherman's Warehouse in groveport today for first time. I have to say, overall, was extremely underwhelmed. The selection was weak and the staff were not very friendly/helpful. They did not carry two of the things I was looking for. A fish gripper and Acme Kastmasters. On a positive, they did have a decently extensive muskie lure selection.
> IDK, i guess given their name, I would think they would have devoted more to fishing and less to hunting, as the hunting stuff took up half the building if not more and the hour I was there looking around, the only customers were fishing ones. Overall 2 out of 5 stars.


The paylakers keep them in business during the summer and archery in the winter.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hit Gander after work...not surprisingly they did not have either item I needed, a tiny torpedo and a number 2 blue fox inline spinner. And the sales staff, as always, was congregated in the gun section in the back. I should have at least called first, but I should really just stop going there despite its proximity to my house...


----------



## Llew96 (Jun 26, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> should really just stop going there despite its proximity to my house...


I keep making that same mistake. I'm done lure shopping for a bit, but in a couple of weeks im thinking of road tripping down to the cinci ProBass store.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that everyone at Gander is new? I haven't seen any of the people that I would regularly see working there. The guys behind the gun counter were the worst. I think they just like playing with the guns.

Do people still buy gold colored desert eagles?


----------

